# BASS HELP



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

I had a couple of questions. hope yall can help me here they go.
i want a hard hitting system that ya can hear me coming from blocks way. I have a 2003 Impala LS I plan to use a line converter to an EQ then to the Amp. I don't really wanna change the radio or any other componets i want to leave it alone. so here are my questions.

1- Should i get 3-10's or 2-12's?

2-When i start putting componets together i need to look at the RMS and not peak power right.

3-I want to buy one amp the parallel wire the subs to the amp for example: ROCKFORD FOSGATE AMP 1050S which puts out 1050 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms bridged which will be parallel wired to 3-10s Audiobahn AW1006Q FlameQ 10 that handle 900 watts RMS would that work good would i need to buy separate amp and hook them up?

4-I want to put them in a custom box with a fiderglass molded face (where you mount the subs) do i need to divide the box or could i just make a big box without any in walls eparating the subs. i plan to port the box by the way.

5-What would happen if i make the box bigger the the recommended cubic feet requirment would that mess up the sound or help it?

This would be my first install so any help would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

First of all, your right. You DO NOT want to change the head unit. The factory computer is so intergrated, you actually risk setting off the airbag if you change the headunit.

1) assuming that make, model, ohm load are controled for, three 10s will most likely be louder (more air being moved)

2) Correct. Peak power means nothing. RMS or continuous power handling is what you need to consider.

3) You can't get the right ohm load with triplets of this model sub

4) Mount the sub anywhere you want so long as it seals airtight. Any box with multiple subs should have some type of structural reinforcement, especially if you are going for high spl. Also, the reinforcement (i.e. walls) must be subtracted from internal airspace.

5) Boxes provide resonance by restricting the sub with the correct amount of airspace ( ever try to play a sub not in a box?). Too much airspace allows too much loose travel of the sub, thus hurting performance.

Hope this helps


----------

